# Software > OpenWrt >  DLink DWL-2100AP goes OpenWRT

## acoul

τα παιχνίδια και οι κατακτήσεις του OpenWRT συνεχίζονται !! Πηγή



> I have tweaked the ar531x target/patches in the development trunk and created a vmlinux file (with embedded ramdisk) that can be successfully booted via TFTP on a DLink DWL-2100 AP (rev A5), using the VxWorks boot console through serial cable. I would like to know what you think is the next logical step to take in order to replace the stock firmware more permanently (i.e. in the flash). The major problem, as I see it, is that the standard VxWorks firmware is stored in TFFS format, of which there seems to be little information available.
> 
> I THINK I have gathered enough information about the processor/chipset to write a substitution bootloader but I have no real experience in that area so would like to avoid or delegate it, if possible. Otherwise, what would the best base to begin on? RedBoot? CFE?
> 
> Another possible route would be to create a .tfp (DLink's firmware format) image and update the device that way, but there doesn't seem to be much information available on the format of those files.
> 
> I have dumped the contents of the flash and reverse engineered the first part of the bootloader, but am currently stuck on the decompression code that loads the second stage of the bootloader (not really that comfortable with MIPS assembler  ). I could provide it if someone wants to take a look at it.

----------


## gadgetakias

Nice..  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αντε και τα dlink να ερχονται στον ισιο δρομο σιγα σιγα  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Οχι τίποτε άλλο, μας και το OpenWRT δει και ράδιο της προκοπής..  ::

----------


## acoul

> Οχι τίποτε άλλο, μας και το OpenWRT δει και ράδιο της προκοπής..


 τι να το κάνεις το καλό ράδιο, αν και έχει από το 2005 hostap & cisco support, εξού και το ολίγον χάκερ & ντιβέλοπερ, όταν κάποιες ψυχές, στο πλαίσιο βιοπορισμού, υποθέτω, πουλάνε παντόφλες ασύστολα στην αγορά και μετά ψάχνουμε το φάσμα, χωρίς παρεξήγησης για τους παρόντες, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χαλάμε και τις καρδιές μας !! Ζωή είναι ... θα περάσει !! οι επόμενοι θα κάνουν και χειρότερα αν το δεις αισιόδοξα το πράμα ... !!

----------

